# what do you hope to gain from cadets?



## Jonny Boy (7 Mar 2005)

Hey i was just wondering what everyone hopes to gain from cadets. 

also how did you find out about it and what was your first impressions? has it changed? 

i am just curiouse.


----------



## condor888000 (7 Mar 2005)

I joined to get two licences, it's given me all the above...


----------



## ouyin2000 (7 Mar 2005)

i originally joined because my friend was in it, and i was hanging around the unit from September '98, when they finally gave me the papers to join in October (a month before i actually turned 12)

i hung around for about 2 years with my friend, then he left, and by then i was a Corporal and Acting Section IC...i enjoyed it so much i decided to stay.

my favourite part was the camps, and the friendships i made during my time at vernon, i couldn't wait to go back the next summer.

when i joined, i was really looking forward to shooting the different weapons, getting dirty on FTXs, and going to camp...but by now, i have learned so much more.

Cadets has defently changed my life, and it's given me something to do instead of going out with friends to get high or drink our faces off...i would say my life is much better than it would have been if i didnt join cadets.


----------



## Jonny Boy (7 Mar 2005)

when i was 11 i went around looking at local cadet corps. since i lived in a small town the only cadet corp was an air cadet corp. i really wanted army. i went to the next town over which was about a 30 min drive and they had a army cadet corp. the only problem was i didn't not have the money for a taxi back and forth every week.

then i moved to toronto and when i was 15 i went looking for the nearest corp (army). when i found it i stayed for the night to check it out. me and 3 others joined the same day. we were all about the same age. we all became pretty good friends and we all help each other through every year of camp and every star level all the way up to nsce. along the way i made so many more friends and i got to go to camp 3 years in a row for 6 weeks and i got a trg bonus. there were points right when i got back from camp that i wanted to quit because everything seemed so boring, but i stuck in and i got to go to leadership and challenge and i am now a SSM at my corp.

cadets changed my life from being a "couch potato" to being fully active with my corp (2 days a week and most weekends)  

i have pretty much done everything i wanted to do inh cadets like advanced camp, and i all i wanted to get to was SGT. cadets has taught me more than school or any other youth organization ever did.

i owe everything to cadets. if i hadn't of joined who knows what i would of done. i probably wouldn't be in school right now.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (7 Mar 2005)

I had hoped to achieve all of the topics listed, and nearing the end of my career ... I actually have achieved all of those things.

I joined cadets because my grandfather was a CI and wanted me to, and my brother was a Pte at that time.  I joined with one of my friends who quit a few weeks later, my first two years progressed very slowly so I was very tempted to quit.  From my third year on I started doing much better and getting recognized.  Cadets has shaped my personality and made me the person I am today.


----------



## Lexi (7 Mar 2005)

In addition to all of the things above, I also was hoping Cadets could help me with my self confidence and self esteem issues.
Certainly, it has helped to a certain degree, but I still feel there's room for improvement. I'm still nervous doing things infront of audiences and things along the same lines - but I have come along way from the silent, shy kid I was.
I find now I have more confidence in what I do, and mistakes are learning opportunities instead of humiliating and belittling experiences.
Through Cadets I've learned that my opinion is valued, that my views are valid and that I do have something good to give to the world, and that in itself is one of the greatest lessons cadets has ever taught me... that I am worth something, and that I should be proud to be who I am.


----------



## Chang (7 Mar 2005)

i joined cause my friends made me join...then they quit. i'm the only one left but cadets has definitely given me all of the above


----------



## Zedic_1913 (7 Mar 2005)

Lexi said:
			
		

> Certainly, it has helped to a certain degree, but I still feel there's room for improvement. I'm still nervous doing things infront of audiences and things along the same lines - but I have come along way from the silent, shy kid I was.


There is always room for improvement, even I still find myself learning and improving on my own leadership, abilities, and personal confidence.   Also your still in the first few years of your career, keep working hard and towards the end of your time in cadets (provided you stay in) you will notice how great of a change you've truely undergone.


----------



## Franko (8 Mar 2005)

Lexi,

Aren't you glad we "convinced" you to join?   

Regards


----------



## Lexi (8 Mar 2005)

Franko said:
			
		

> Lexi,
> 
> Aren't you glad we "convinced" you to join?
> 
> Regards


You bet I am!  ;D


----------



## 407QOCH (9 Mar 2005)

Hey -HUTCH-, just curious but is there an micheal Frazer in your corps, i new a guy at camp from toronto and your corps badge just caught my eye and reminded me of his.

just curious


----------



## alan_li_13 (10 Mar 2005)

> Hey -HUTCH-, just curious but is there an micheal Frazer in your corps, i new a guy at camp from toronto and your corps badge just caught my eye and reminded me of his.
> 
> just curious



That's negative. There are two Queen's York Rangers Cadet corps. Us in Toronto and Them in Aurora. Buddy is probably from Aurora corps. 

Also, our capbadge is commonly mistaken for the 1st Hussars


----------



## Jonny Boy (10 Mar 2005)

thaks for that one Hutch, i mean Rifle team captian


----------



## 407QOCH (10 Mar 2005)

Oh I see, because his corps was 1st he kept on saying, but i know he is from toronto.

SPELL NORMALLY GOSH DARN IT! - MOD


----------



## alan_li_13 (11 Mar 2005)

> O ic, cuz his corps was 1st he kept on saying, but i know he is from toronto


Well...our affiliated Regiment has the title "1st American Regiment" So he is both right and wrong. Our "Corps" is not first in anything as of right now, but we are affiliated with a regiment that as a "1st"



> thaks for that one Hutch, i mean Rifle team captian


No problem there, jacka... ;D


----------



## armygurl_557 (11 Mar 2005)

I hope to get all that and more from Cadets, as i want to make CWO one day, becuase my Corps has never had a Female Rsm and i want to be the first, but i have some stiff competition.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (11 Mar 2005)

armygurl_557 said:
			
		

> I hope to get all that and more from Cadets, as i want to make CWO one day, becuase my Corps has never had a Female Rsm and i want to be the first, but i have some stiff competition.


You may have stiff competition now, but years down the road there will be less of these people left in cadets and often many people change greatly as they become senior leaders.  From when I joined cadets there are 2 others that started with me, and there are 2 more that joined before me.

Also for the record my corps has had 2 female RSMs, both during my time in cadets.


----------



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (16 Mar 2005)

I join because I'm plan on joining the CF.


----------



## Burrows (16 Mar 2005)

I joined to improve my leadership ability.  I also have an interest in the army.


----------



## Johnny Wy (22 Sep 2005)

Hey Zedic,

I joined to spite my parents. Turns out, it helped me become CSS of the top sqn at RMC in 2004-05. I wonder just how many folks at RMC have gone through the cadet program? 

I found it especially interesting that I did basic training with a friend with whom I completed training in Banff in 1998. As the years progressed at RMC, a few of the folks I had been staff for at summer camps began to arrive at RMC. 

Just like cadets, there's life after RMC...get ready for it.


----------



## Buschgirl427 (5 Jun 2007)

I owe the Cadet program so much. Its given me transferable skills that will stay with me forever. It's also given me unforgettable experiences that could NOT be gained through any other organization but the Canadian Cadet movement. The added bonus is that it looks really good on scholarship applications


----------



## Daimon Ickavis (8 Jun 2007)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> Hey i was just wondering what everyone hopes to gain from cadets.
> 
> also how did you find out about it and what was your first impressions? has it changed?
> 
> i am just curiouse.


I have only just recently aged out of cadets. and well i got what i wanted from it and a little more. but it has also changed with the CHAP thing. cadets are beggining to abuse it. if some one they don't like touches like poke wise they say " Oh, I'm going to CHAP you for that." they are abusing teh right of protection and it shouldnt be like that. not at all, it is sad. they are 12 years of age and older and they are acting like little 3 year olds.  and how i found out about cadets was from the newspaper, and my first impression of it was this will be interesting and well it was.


----------



## wannabe SF member (26 Jun 2007)

When i joined cadets, it was with a bit of a stereotypical view of it as shooting guns and that it was cool.
But i learnt so much: respect, teamwork, pride. In cadets i learnt to stand for what i believed and to work in coordination with others, it was and still is a great experience to break off from the usual weekend routine. Now i am proud to wear the uniform and to say: No I'm not going to the party, i have cadets .


----------



## Levesque6166 (4 Jul 2007)

I joined cadets because I was interested in joining the forces. It got me out of my Hole-in-the-wall northern bc town. But definately there have been a wicked amount of bonuses along the way and now things like school credits and references are becoming real perks. Also the program has molded my current personality into something people call respectable, not gonna complain about that!


----------



## Siggywife (6 Jul 2007)

I joined to try something new.. Different from the girl guide ritual all my friends were taking.. I got to go places and do things that I would normally ever do.. Spent many summers out in BC.. I have a great respect for people and understand more then I ever will need.. I finished my Cadet career at the top and never looked behind again..


----------



## THEARMYGUY (27 Aug 2007)

I joined Cadets because it was really the only thing in town.  At first it was quite slow and I had a hard time keeping focus.  After the second year that changed with the silver star programme.  Map and Compass!!!  Methods of instruction!!!  I now posses many skills that could not have been obtained from other youth activities.  Now I give back to my local unit in the hopes that others will reap the same rewards that I have.

Cheers 

The Army Guy :warstory:


----------



## frazzledazzle (25 Oct 2007)

What have I gotten out of cadets... wow where to start? I've climbed mountains and glaciers in the rockies for one. Met friends that even though we're provinces apart I can still call up and have a conversation on the phone with. I've learnt skills that no other youth organization could have taught me.


----------

